# Don't you hate it when



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't you hate it when you see this, and instead of reaching for his gun, your friend reaches for his calls. (To bring 'em in the extra 5 yards.)

And then they flare and fly away.

And then he says, "What happened?, Must not of wanted it."




























:eyeroll:


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

This happen to you? Nice pics !


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

All of the time. But usually when I hunt with one friend of mine.

I was just wondering if it happens to anyone else.

I'll feel better if I'm not the only one. LOL

:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah I do hate it but it has happend to me. we called the same way for the first to flocks and then the third jsut flared. on well mre geese for next year


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

averyghg said:


> great pics!


I wish I could take credit. I didn't take them. They just illustrate what happens.

Great pics though.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Yeah I do hate it but it has happend to me. we called the same way for the first to flocks and then the third jsut flared. on well mre geese for next year


I mean EVERY TIME.

No matter what. Even if we decide before the birds fly, "Let's see what the birds do, and then we'll decide to go from there."

And then, all of a sudden, there they are, dropping straight in from the heavens, hard.

And you have about 2 seconds before there in range.

...................and you reach for your calls instead of your gun.

Agggrrrhhhhhh.

:eyeroll:

It happened alot this year. So it stuck in my head. LOL.

I've had other friends who said, ok, we'll see what happens. And when were in that situation, they reach for their gun. And everything works out.

Usually. LOL


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

to bad that pinny doesn't have a better sprig! u end up shooting that?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

usmarine:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate it when I am doing my calling, and one of the guys I bring with me yells at me for finishing the birds. No not while they are within 50 yards, but when they are about a 100 out. I am giving moans, and they yell shut up. I do, then they don't finish.. :evil:

SOme birds need calling others don't thats why they call it goose hunting.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I hate it when I am doing my calling, and one of the guys I bring with me yells at me for finishing the birds. No not while they are within 50 yards, but when they are about a 100 out. I am giving moans, and they yell shut up. I do, then they don't finish.. :evil:
> 
> SOme birds need calling others don't thats why they call it goose hunting.


I know what your saying. You just have to know when to call, when not to call, or when to call less or more.

However, when there 50 yards and coming in like the ducks/geese in these pics, what would you do?

:beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

man up and tell your partner this and if doesn't change do go with him. not too hard


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Talking to a police officer where we hunt who told us that they were probably going to shut the spot down. He said that people would hunt too close to the houses and people would fish from shore at the public landing and be loud. When I looked at the landing the house that butted up next to it had signs posted at the shoreline that said "No fishing from shore, private property." Having seen fishermen there at 2 o' clock in the morning playing loud music would make anyone mad. 
Then I saw 2 hunters set-up 70 yards from a house that they were aimed directly at. As a home owner that would concern me.
It's going to be sportsmen that ruin hunting and fishing for ourselves because we're not respectful enough of other people.


----------



## spartansfan42 (Nov 2, 2007)

nice picks. thats a beauty pinny to bad the sprig isnt longer


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hardsell....

I hear you it ticks me off when other people ruin a good thing.

But I would not call them (sportsmen)! Because if they are doing things like that they are anything but sportsmen.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Good point, Swany.


----------

